# Think delivery will be a problem!?



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Upcoming office, lots of stained beams and windows! Should be fun!


----------



## lugi (May 15, 2009)

Nope not at all good luck man.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Home Depot delivers???
:whistling2::jester:


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Bender said:


> Home Depot delivers???
> :whistling2::jester:


Now THAT would be funny as all hell. Hang up a big Behr sign. :laughing:


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

that's awesome. but if it were my job, they'd be going with BM products with my luck.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Bender said:


> Home Depot delivers???
> :whistling2::jester:






JNLP said:


> Now THAT would be funny as all hell. Hang up a big Behr sign. :laughing:


I can see the SW guys standing at the door glaring!



ParagonVA said:


> that's awesome. but if it were my job, they'd be going with BM products with my luck.


This builder let's us spec all material.:thumbsup:


----------



## woodtradesman (Sep 22, 2008)

sweet, it cant get any more convenient then that.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

I would let BM supply the paint for free. I bet they would jump at the chance to put a big ol' sign out in front for a few months. Seriously, I bet they would at least give you cost.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Now what are you going to tell the guys when your not there? You cant say your going to get the paint


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

BTW Nice job


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Tonyg said:


> I would let BM supply the paint for free. I bet they would jump at the chance to put a big ol' sign out in front for a few months. Seriously, I bet they would at least give you cost.


No BM around here, we do use another companies primer, they can watch that be delivered!



ewingpainting.net said:


> Now what are you going to tell the guys when your not there? You cant say your going to get the paint


Checking email and networking, I do punch in every time I log in here!:jester:



ewingpainting.net said:


> BTW Nice job


Thanks, they were going to go stain grade on all the windows (see the 2 turrets) but decided on clad. It is actually a pretty cool building, two round buildings with no interior walls connected by a hall/storage/bath.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

RCP said:


> Checking email and networking, I do punch in every time I log in here!:jester:.


How is the networking going for you guys?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

It's going ok, thanks. Living in a rural area 45 miles from a small college town presents it's own challenges!
Our HBA is doing a Homes for our Troops house and the "Build Brigade" is next week and I am helping (wo)man the registration tent. Looks like it will be a lot of fun.
Getting a few calls every week off the website.
Still have time for fishing and golf though!:thumbsup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Update, you can see how someone feels about spraying lacquer!
Or is he telling me i am #1!


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

just clear laquer on those beams? No stain to make em pop? But man, that would be a PAIN to coat that upper level of beams! How did you guys get up there?
Cool job


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Rob did do a few test pieces with stain, this is what they liked. Used a ladder and baker racks, all three of the guys are over 6 feet tall. The one on the ladder is our nephew, he is the tallest, about 6'5!
Did do some stain on front.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Dreamy!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Finito!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

beautiful!


----------

